# This is silly but...



## notsosocialsara (Aug 3, 2006)

I really want to join a support group (other than online, lol) but even if I found one in my area, I am too scared to walk in alone...part of my SA. Like literally, the simple act of walking into the room and having those looks (even though I know the people would be so supportive) scares me too much to go.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

I feel the exact same way, especially if everyone there is older/has less SA than me. I was just talking about it in another thread but this is obviously a more appropriate place, eek I didn't know someone made a thread about it. but yeah, same problem here... thanks for making me feel less alone


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel the same way, but part of the fear of walking in alone would be the possibility of seeing someone I know.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know...how do people with SA get the courage to walk in a room with a bunch of other people? I guess if I walked into a room full of people with SA to the extent that I have it, it wouldn't be so bad. Sometimes, i have trouble coming into this forum and it's online!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I started a support group about five months ago. I know how hard it is to walk in that door so one of the things I try to do with someone who fears walking in to that first meeting is we talk in email for awhile and then I offer to meet with them at a fast food restaurant or something to talk about what goes on at the meetings and then if they want, afterwards we will go over to the meeting place (when it's vacant) so that they can see what the room looks like to get them familiar with it before they attend the actual meeting. Knowing what to expect and being in a familiar place always lessens my anxiety.

All of that to say you might want to try emailing the facilitator of the group and see if you can do something similar.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

That's an excellent idea tru!


----------

